# Gentoo стала зависать при emerge.

## Astery

При установке некоторых пакетов система стала зависать. Ставил kvirc 3.2.6_pre20070714 компиляция завершалась ошибкой. Стал ставить 3.4 версию система зависла где-то при компиляции. Стал ставить subversion, тоже зависло. Не знаю что и думать.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 May 2008 19:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LINGUAS="en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ru" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Вот руками переписал, то место на котором зависает при emerge kvirc

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I ........ -D_REEENTRANT -DGLOBAL_KVIRC_DIR= ....... -march-k8 -O2 -pipe -MT kvi_kvs_treenode_multipleparametridentifier.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/kvi_kvs_treenode_multipleparametridentifier.o `test -f ' ../kvs/kvi_kvs_treenode_multipleparametridentifier.cpp' || echo './' `kvi_kvs_treenode_multipleparametridentifier.cpp

```

Так же не понимаю почему происходит такое с revdep-rebuild, сколько раз не запускай вывод один:

```
Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 (requires  libqt-mt.so.3)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 to /

 * emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125.tar.bz2 ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125

>>> Install emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125/image/ category app-emulation

>>> Completed installing emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125/image/

* checking 110 files for package collisions

>>> Merging app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 to /

Здесь он собирает пакет

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.
```

----------

## OpticalDezires

Есть 2 вопроса:

1) пользуешься ли ты alsa-driver или альса вкомпиленым в ядро ??

2) зачем так много карт в ALSA_CARDS ???

Просто есть подозрение что это альса драйвер вешает твою системку. У самого такое было. Причём иногда даже не с фигу, просто сам по себе. Как вынужденно перешёл на альса-кернел драйвера - проблема пропала.

----------

## fank

swap включен?

----------

## user11

Нельзя ли без FEATURES (или хотя бы без ccache) проверить, в одном ли и том же месте зависает?

----------

